# 11/18 Lake Kedron (Peachtree City GA)



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

This lake never really produces much and it was drawn down to probably half pool all summer and just filled back up so will likely be a couple years before it is decent at all. Regardless it is very convenient to stop for a couple hours on the way to the grocery store. 

Lot of rain this week has the water pretty muddy and after a cold night it warmed up to the low 60's today. My son has been on me to go fishing just about every day since I brought my dad's old baitcaster home from Missouri so I couldn't tell him no any longer. 

With everything I said today we really don't expect much when we go out here it is just nice to cast with an actual splash vs throwing at hula hoops. The reel is nothing special and old beater really but he did a great job; only had 2 birds nests that he couldn't manage on his own. I couldn't get the last one out so I let him use my little ultra light with a pumpkin grub with chartreuse tail for the last bit of time we had and he and pulled this little fellow from under the dock.

Quick photo and he walked around to the boat launch for a nice release :lol:


----------

